
Ask HN: Website Builder suggestions or recommendations - fosco
I am looking to build an extremely simple website that essentially will have email contact information and a name with some other brief &#x27;about&#x27; type information.<p>I was considering squarespace or wix but was wondering if anyone had some better wisdom or experience they can share.  I fear implementing a django or jekyll type solution and would prefer an easier route.
======
Yakkety1610
WordPress Dublin shared a podcast this week on this topic,
[https://goo.gl/e7ajAd](https://goo.gl/e7ajAd)

